# Warrior Badges



## Bill Alexander (21 Jul 2000)

Recently a dealer had a couple of warrior badges for sale. I don‘t know much about these, except that they were dated for two (?) years, 1994 and 1995 (?). After this they were issued undated? Until? The badge comes in two grades bronze and silver (?) and is now obsolete?


----------



## Mr Magoo (21 Jul 2000)

Hey Bill, I don‘t remember all of the details about Warrior, 
other than all the stuff we did to get the badges.

Of course, I never got any of mine, although I earned them.  
There was a Gold, Silver, and Bronze Warrior badge.  They were 
current in the 90s for several years.  And there was at least one year it didn‘t have a year marked on it.

We studied and were tested on NBCD, First Aid, Orienteering, 
hand signals, comms, shooting, we did a 3.2 km run with FFO, 
and I think a few more things that I forget.


----------



## madorosh (22 Jul 2000)

I‘ll add that in Land Force Western Area (LFWA) those that qualified for the badges were not permitted to wear them.


----------

